# Antibiotic that Neither MediCare or my Suppl. Ins. Would Cover



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2021)

Got prescribed a fairly new antibiotic that neither Medicare or my suppl. ins. would cover (and only one pharmcy in town carries). So my out-of-pocket cost for a 2-week supply (oh, let's hope that's enough ): [Are you ready? And sitting down? Ok, scroll down:
















$1,990.   I just can't even, I just can't, I just...aagh!


----------



## Devi (Dec 1, 2021)

Whoa. Could they not prescribe something a little cheaper? And, why this particular antibiotic? Is it for something out of the ordinary? (You don't have to answer that, if you don't care to.)


----------



## feywon (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah,  i'd be on the phone with the Doctor real quick.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2021)

Nothing cheaper (unless in Canada). The antibiotic is for something out of the ordinary, it's for one and only one particular part of the body and it's kinda new. The nurse--didn't see a doctor, they're using more and more nurse practicioners and physicians assistants these days around here--warned me that it would be expensive; she also said that I could use a Canadian pharmacy that would be much cheaper if I wanted, let her know and she'd send them the prescription. So after I found out how much it was, I called her (twice), left messages saying I wanted to use the Canadian pharmacy. And I waited and waited, couldn't even get a call back from her or her assistant, so I just went ahead, coughed up the $1,900 and picked it up today. Then her assistant finally calls me today saying they're getting the prescription ready to send to the Canadian pharm.; I said too late. I really wanted to get started right away since I'm miserable and I'm really hoping this'll help (or maybe even cure me).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Got prescribed a fairly new antibiotic that neither Medicare or my suppl. ins. would cover (and only one pharmcy in town carries). So my out-of-pocket cost for a 2-week supply (oh, let's hope that's enough ): [Are you ready? And sitting down? Ok, scroll down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and there was I just about to suggest a cheap flight to the UK... ...jeez what a price, I really hope it works after all this cost


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 2, 2021)

I had to pay $1600 for a new drug back in 2018. Now it's only $70, and it's covered.

It was for a bone infection in my spine. Totally worked.


----------

